# Toll road from Orlando airport



## jkb (Jan 18, 2013)

Going to Orlando area next month.  Saw a previous thread about toll roads in FL and the need for SunPass.  Couldn't make sense of maps referenced in a post, so I'm asking directly to those of you who have used the toll road from the Orlando Airport to I-4 - can you still pay cash at all those little toll booths along this stretch of highway?


----------



## Rascalsmom (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes you can.  We were traveling in the middle of the night one trip though and had no change.  There was no attendant, so we finally just drove on through.  Yikes!  Glad we didn't get ticketed.


----------



## bobbornstein (Jan 18, 2013)

Rascalsmom said:


> Yes you can.  We were traveling in the middle of the night one trip though and had no change.  There was no attendant, so we finally just drove on through.  Yikes!  Glad we didn't get ticketed.



Not sure about Florida but NH snaps a picture of your car's license's plate. It then tries to match it to an existing account (example: Fast Pass). If it matches they deduct the amount from your account. If no match, it will then mail out a bill to the owner of the vehicle (with surcharges).


----------



## Loueloui (Jan 18, 2013)

jkb said:


> Going to Orlando area next month.  Saw a previous thread about toll roads in FL and the need for SunPass.  Couldn't make sense of maps referenced in a post, so I'm asking directly to those of you who have used the toll road from the Orlando Airport to I-4 - can you still pay cash at all those little toll booths along this stretch of highway?



Yes you can. The road you're referring to is the 408 Expressway commonly called the East-West Expressway. Be aware that backups in the cash lanes are sometimes lengthy (>5 minutes). You can get more info here: https://www.oocea.com/default.aspx 


If you are renting a car from OIA, many of the larger outfits have a built in toll pass, however the service fees are somewhat excessive.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 18, 2013)

jkb said:


> Going to Orlando area next month.  Saw a previous thread about toll roads in FL and the need for SunPass.  Couldn't make sense of maps referenced in a post, so I'm asking directly to those of you who have used the toll road from the Orlando Airport to I-4 - can you still pay cash at all those little toll booths along this stretch of highway?



I think the road is 528 not 408? I assume the OP is talking about MCO (Orlando International) 408 is close to the executive airport. 528 is the stretch that goes from I4 to Cocoa Beach/Cape Canaveral area. Otherwise known as the Beachline. There is also 417 which one can take from 528 east of MCO to the south end of WDW.

The route from MCO to I4 on 528 has several toll plazas. They all still have cash lanes. Though sometimes you have to be careful as the cash lane pulloff can look like exits.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 18, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> The route from MCO to I4 on 528 has several toll plazas. They all still have cash lanes. Though sometimes you have to be careful as the cash lane pulloff can look like exits.



The Beachline (a/k/a SR 528) runs along the North-side of MCO to I-4.
There are three toll plazas along the way.
They have cash lanes and lanes for those needing change.
The only unstaffed toll plazas are located at minor exits onto local roads.

I've never seen a back-up of more than three cars, and had no significant delays,.
But to save time, you might invest in a roll of quarters.

.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 18, 2013)

Talent312 said:


> The Beachline (a/k/a SR 528) runs along the North-side of MCO to I-75.
> There are three toll plazas along the way.
> They have cash lanes and lanes for those needing change.
> The only unstaffed toll plazas are located at minor exits onto local roads.
> ...



I don't think 528 goes all the way to I75. It appears to run primarily between I4 and I95.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 18, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't think 528 goes all the way to I75. It appears to run primarily between I4 and I95.



Yeah, I mean t I-4. I had a senior moment.


----------



## jkb (Jan 19, 2013)

*Thanks*

I want to thank all of you for your help.  Yes, we will be arriving at the regular Orlando airport (MCO).  We will be bringing those quarters!


----------



## Pompey Family (Jan 20, 2013)

jkb said:


> I want to thank all of you for your help.  Yes, we will be arriving at the regular Orlando airport (MCO).  We will be bringing those quarters!



And a roll of dollars!  At least one of the tolls I kept going through was a dollar.


----------



## happybaby (Jan 21, 2013)

DD and son in law in October was coming from MCO to Orange Lake Country Club

there were 3 toll booths   two of them had attendants but the third one did not and it was exact change only

I am not sure the last one had nobody there since it was a littleafter midnight or if there is not attendant there


going back to mco they made sure they had enough change on them


they used all there change at the previous 2 and were digging fr 75 cents
she calld me to meet her at celebration exit but luckily she found enough money to get thru


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 21, 2013)

happybaby said:


> DD and son in law in October was coming from MCO to Orange Lake Country Club
> 
> there were 3 toll booths   two of them had attendants but the third one did not and it was exact change only
> 
> ...



Did they take the 417 route from MCO? This seems like it would be the most likely route to take to OLCC. I know that there are definitely some toll plazas at exits off of 417 that do not have attendants at any time of the day.


----------



## happybaby (Jan 21, 2013)

I dont know how they came from MCO   Probably however their gps toldthem to go     The first two had attendants but not the exit at Celebration to come to OLCC
would that be rt 417




dioxide45 said:


> Did they take the 417 route from MCO? This seems like it would be the most likely route to take to OLCC. I know that there are definitely some toll plazas at exits off of 417 that do not have attendants at any time of the day.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 21, 2013)

happybaby said:


> I dont know how they came from MCO   Probably however their gps toldthem to go     The first two had attendants but not the exit at Celebration to come to OLCC
> would that be rt 417



With an exit at Celebration, that would be 417 as 528 is an east west route north of the airport.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm not good at knowing route numbers however I have made a bunch of trips to Orlando and drove in from the airport. There's one road that had a single, cash only plaza (Beehline?) I did not expect it and had no change and was kind of stymied. I finally just drove through rather annoyed that they might ticket me when they didn't want to bother with a manned booth. I later found out (I think here on TUG) that whoever has the tollbooth only goes after local plates, letting out of area plates and rental cars slide as people not having exact change is not an unusual situation.


----------

